# First World Problems



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2012)

I left my bottle of Diet Pepsi in my car.

I have to put my stupid bra back on now - FWP

:doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 2, 2012)

If American engineers can put a man on the moon, why can't they design a comfortable brassiere? Not to mention panty hose that last as long as men's socks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2012)

My cat's psychic says she's not eating the shrimp Grandma buys her because she needs to feel needed and her chakras might be out of alignment. 

Dad is very torn and is losing sleep over whether to get the 42 inch or 50 inch flat screen.

The restaurant was out of chocolate syrup so I had to eat my free peanut butter pie without it.

The Dunkin Donuts down the road does not have soy milk so I have to go 15 miles out of my way to Starbucks.


FWP


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> My cat's psychic says she's not eating the shrimp Grandma buys her because she needs to feel needed and her chakras might be out of alignment.
> 
> Dad is very torn and is losing sleep over whether to get the 42 inch or 50 inch flat screen.
> 
> ...



Exactly! Life is so hard. *sigh*


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 3, 2012)

I've taken my dinner to the tv room and gotten all comfy
but now i have to get up again cause i forgot my fork ;o;


----------



## Tad (Sep 4, 2012)

I took a chunk out of my finger a couple of days ago, and the band-aids keep peeling themselves off in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tad (Sep 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> I took a chunk out of my finger a couple of days ago, and the band-aids keep peeling themselves off in a couple of hours.



Actually, when I think about it, this was part of a chain of first world problems.

When I was packing up to leave work on Friday I realized that I still had a dirty espresso cup at my desk. I considered leaving it there for the weekend, but finally took the thirty second walk to the kitchen. But when I got there, the cup washer was blinking that its soap cartridge was empty! Grumbling I decided I should actually change the cartridge, and it was in the process of doing that that I caught a finger on a sharp plastic edge and tore a chunk of skin off the side of my right middle finger.

The next day we went down to meet my parents on their boat on a lake (after dealing some more FWPs: the first gas station we went to was out of gas, and then the check engine light came on, requiring a detour past the dealer, then I forgot that the extended expressway had changed what was the shortest route to get there). Once we got out onto the water I went to water ski, only to find that no matter how I held the handle of the rope, I couldn't quite keep a strong enough grip without putting too much pressure on my sore finger. After many failed attempts I had to settle for just swimming, instead of skiing. 

It was like _everything _was going wrong, in a FWP sort of way :blink:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> Actually, when I think about it, this was part of a chain of first world problems.
> 
> When I was packing up to leave work on Friday I realized that I still had a dirty espresso cup at my desk. I considered leaving it there for the weekend, but finally took the thirty second walk to the kitchen. But when I got there, the cup washer was blinking that its soap cartridge was empty! Grumbling I decided I should actually change the cartridge, and it was in the process of doing that that I caught a finger on a sharp plastic edge and tore a chunk of skin off the side of my right middle finger.
> 
> ...


Your life is so difficult Tad


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> Actually, when I think about it, this was part of a chain of first world problems.
> 
> When I was packing up to leave work on Friday I realized that I still had a dirty espresso cup at my desk. I considered leaving it there for the weekend, but finally took the thirty second walk to the kitchen. But when I got there, the cup washer was blinking that its soap cartridge was empty! Grumbling I decided I should actually change the cartridge, and it was in the process of doing that that I caught a finger on a sharp plastic edge and tore a chunk of skin off the side of my right middle finger.
> 
> ...



Wow. That's like a First World Problem life.


----------



## Tad (Sep 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Your life is so difficult Tad



I probably couldn't have been more fortunate in life without being born as a cat....the chorus of this song is my theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trbAILjSbsU (is that obnoxiously smug enough for you?  )

and yes, we were laughing about the 'problems' all day Saturday.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> I probably couldn't have been more fortunate in life without being born as a cat....the chorus of this song is my theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trbAILjSbsU (is that obnoxiously smug enough for you?  )
> 
> and yes, we were laughing about the 'problems' all day Saturday.



Oh Tad, you're so awesome.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tad said:


> I took a chunk out of my finger a couple of days ago, and the band-aids keep peeling themselves off in a couple of hours.



*i did that with a new NINJA food thingie..and picked it up by the blade..right in the old thumb...bled forever like a motherfucker off and on all week, cause I refused to get it stitched...LIQUID BAND AIDS worked to heal the sucker up at last*


----------



## bigmac (Sep 5, 2012)

My oldest daughter was upset that her boyfriend got accepted to an east coast grad school and she got accepted to a west coast grad school.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 5, 2012)

All my customers want hand made stuff that doesn't come from a factory in China, but complain because it's SO expensive.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 5, 2012)

The receptionist bought the blue tin of coffee and not the red tin.

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Melian (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to join a samurai SCA clan, but can't afford the armour. This is dead serious


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got my groceries delivered and the freezer was dull so I had to take a tray of burgers out of the freezer to defrost


----------



## MrBob (Sep 5, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i did that with a new NINJA food thingie..and picked it up by the blade..right in the old thumb...bled forever like a motherfucker off and on all week, cause I refused to get it stitched...LIQUID BAND AIDS worked to heal the sucker up at last*



Superglue works. I sliced my thumb during a gig once. Bled all over the guitaar. Spot of superglue later, problem solved....did sting a bit though. And dried blood is a surprisingly persistant stain.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to go to another city to see Dredd cause it's not showing in my town!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2012)

Ran out of granola bars. Must survive on vanilla coffee and cream. 
Life is such a drag.


----------



## samuraiscott (Sep 10, 2012)

My Dr. Pepper cost me $1.75 out of the vending machine today. Damnit, man!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 10, 2012)

The keyless entry transmittor thingy on my car keys stopped working so now I have to use the one on my spare set


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The keyless entry transmittor thingy on my car keys stopped working so now I have to use the one on my spare set




My heart is breaking for you.

Another example of the hardness of life. *sigh*


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2012)

The cute bartender keeps giving me free shots and when I told him maybe he shouldn't because I'm driving, he offered to drive me home but I don't like his car. 

Dunkin Donuts only gave me 7 rather than 8 shots of cream in my pumpkin coffee.

I got the coffee for free because the cashier liked the music I was playing in my car but he FORGOT THE NAPKINS!

FWP


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 10, 2012)

The volume button on my remote control for my DVR box is not working. Now I have to use the remote from my flatscreen just to turn the volume up and down and the other remote for the channels! Ughh FML


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 10, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> "_If American engineers can put a man on the moon, why can't they design a comfortable brassiere? Not to mention panty hose that last as long as men's socks. _"


Based on your profile picture...and certain comments...I more or less assumed you were a guy. Now I'm wondering if I'm....sexist?


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2012)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If American engineers can put a man on the moon, why can't they design a comfortable brassiere? Not to mention panty hose that last as long as men's socks.



But men's socks don't last all that long anymore - the toes keep going, or the soles wear through.

And don't get me started on the disruptions to the morning commute's traffic flow caused by the start of school - I mean, it can add MINUTES to my morning bus ride!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 12, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> The volume button on my remote control for my DVR box is not working. Now I have to use the remote from my flatscreen just to turn the volume up and down and the other remote for the channels! Ughh FML



Just a quick update for all of you waiting on baited breath over how I might be able to overcome this great obstacle and be a shining beacon of self-reliance and testicular fortitude.

Turns out I just needed new batteries. I can use just one remote again for everything.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2012)

The bacon-wrapped, deep-fried, macaroni-and-cheese that I had for lunch was not nearly as tasty as I'd expected, given the amount of decadence rolled into it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Just a quick update for all of you waiting on baited breath over how I might be able to overcome this great obstacle and be a shining beacon of self-reliance and testicular fortitude.
> 
> Turns out I just needed new batteries. I can use just one remote again for everything.


Was it wrong of me to read that as 'a shining *bacon* of self-reliance.....'????


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Was it wrong of me to read that as 'a shining *bacon* of self-reliance.....'????



No, just really, really awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought some groceries yesterday for breakfast today. Was going to make a bacon sandwich.
Unfortunately I wasn't playing close enough attention and they replaced the meat with a huge pack of pork chop herbs. I swear they did it on purpose.

It was a bay con.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 15, 2012)

First world problem of today: Sasquatch won't let me call them "bazonkers."

Spoiler alert: I'm going to anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 15, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> First world problem of today: Sasquatch won't let me call them "bazonkers."
> 
> Spoiler alert: I'm going to anyway.



Hey.... Dark Lady... guess what?


A backwards poet writes inverse.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a feeling that most people don't really understand the concept of this thread.

Haha.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 15, 2012)

Tad said:


> The bacon-wrapped, deep-fried, macaroni-and-cheese that I had for lunch was not nearly as tasty as I'd expected, given the amount of decadence rolled into it.



Grease is not really decadent, since it is one of the four basic food groups. If you're looking for a truly decadent lunch, try absinthe.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 15, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I have a feeling that most people don't really understand the concept of this thread.
> 
> Haha.



Hahaha, first world problems, people don't understand f&#299;rst world problems.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 15, 2012)

FWP: Not everyone finds puns as funny as I do.

FWP: Can't tell if one of my acquaintances if "friendly grumpy" or just a grumpy sod.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 15, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, first world problems, people don't understand f&#299;rst world problems.



I know, right?


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 15, 2012)

The ice maker in my freezer is not making ice fast enough to keep up with my drinking pace. I have only been able to put 3 cubes in my last to bourbon and sodas. Not to mention that the Perrier I opened just last Tuesday has already lost most of it's fizz and I had to drink my first one a little flatter than I wanted.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha. LOVE these!



LeoGibson said:


> The ice maker in my freezer is not making ice fast enough to keep up with my drinking pace. I have only been able to put 3 cubes in my last to bourbon and sodas. Not to mention that the Perrier I opened just last Tuesday has already lost most of it's fizz and I had to drink my first one a little flatter than I wanted.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 16, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> The ice maker in my freezer is not making ice fast enough to keep up with my drinking pace. I have only been able to put 3 cubes in my last to bourbon and sodas. Not to mention that the Perrier I opened just last Tuesday has already lost most of it's fizz and I had to drink my first one a little flatter than I wanted.



Oh the humanity!

'Isn't anybody going to help that poor man?'


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 16, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Oh the humanity!
> 
> 'Isn't anybody going to help that poor man?'



Not to worry, I was able to make do by firing up my Chevy Silverado crew cab and making the long drive 2 blocks to a convenience store where as luck would have it, I was able to purchase a 10 lb. bag of ice for $2. Crisis averted! Sometimes my never give up, never say die attitude amazes even myself.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm doing a self-imposed ban on getting the Pumpkin Spice Latte from Starbucks until it's technically Fall.

It's so hard to resist.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm doing a self-imposed ban on getting the Pumpkin Spice Latte from Starbucks until it's technically Fall.
> 
> It's so hard to resist.


I've been sucking down Dunkin Donuts' Pumpkin Spice coffee and iced apple cider for two weeks now. Can't wait for iced gingerbread men and mint or toffee hot chocolate for Christmas.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2012)

I only have a few days left and i'm going to indulge. Unfortunately we don't have Dunkin Donuts up here. 




CastingPearls said:


> I've been sucking down Dunkin Donuts' Pumpkin Spice coffee and iced apple cider for two weeks now. Can't wait for iced gingerbread men and mint or toffee hot chocolate for Christmas.


----------



## bremerton (Sep 19, 2012)

as much as i love pumpkin flavored everything, it's still in the 90s every day here in texas and that is not fucking seasonal. :/


----------



## bremerton (Sep 19, 2012)

also, guy i was seeing and got into a fight with this morning left his phone here. he was supposed to be here like two hours ago to pick it up. my first world problem is i now have an extra shitty phone.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 19, 2012)

I scuffed a pair of my Jordan's today and now I don't even wanna wear them.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't order pizza till 4pm!
That's like a whole 24 minutes away!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2012)

The breakfast bars I bought are crunchy, not chewy like I thought. I seriously want to go home.

FML.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2012)

We are out of bacon.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 19, 2012)

In my warm, comfy, safe bed.
Can't sleep.


----------



## Tad (Sep 19, 2012)

The pumpkin loaf I bought at Starbucks had way too much allspice (or something) in it


----------



## Librarygirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Tad said:


> The pumpkin loaf I bought at Starbucks had way too much allspice (or something) in it



My country doesn't DO pumpkin loaf in Starbucks. And I'll have to wait months for a gingerbread latte:doh:


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 19, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> My country doesn't DO pumpkin loaf in Starbucks. And I'll have to wait months for a gingerbread latte:doh:



Really, your country doesn't do pumpkin very much at all, despite the juice at Hogwart's.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2012)

Tad said:


> The pumpkin loaf I bought at Starbucks had way too much allspice (or something) in it


I tend to think everyone goes too overboard with nutmeg and I happen to like nutmeg but it gets to be too much. Even the iced and hot apple cider at Dunkin Donuts has a ton of unnecessary spices. Thank goodness there are cider mills all over the place here and I can get fresh squeezed cider made while I wait, no spices whatsoever. Pear cider is awesome too, but very short season--only two weeks.


----------



## Librarygirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Starbucks is shut! I've had to go to Costa : (


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 21, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Starbucks is shut! I've had to go to Costa : (



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 21, 2012)

iPad doesn't fit into my purse


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 21, 2012)

Toilet blocked.

FUUUU


----------



## djudex (Sep 21, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Toilet blocked.
> 
> FUUUU



NO POOP FOR YOU!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 21, 2012)

My 32oz. Pepsi was improperly mixed. It was way too sweet. I almost couldn't drink it. Really, how hard is it to properly get the syrup and soda ratio right?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2012)

I had to decide between the Shaughnessy Safeway or the Kerrisdale Safeway today, because the Marpole Safeway (my neighbhood) is being rebuilt. They're both about 10 minutes away.

My head hurts.

I went to the Kerrisdale Safeway because there are less lights on Oak, but...they were out of the thimble cookies I like in the bakery. The baker gave me their phone number so I can call to see if they made any. At least I didn't cry.

Life is so hard.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 22, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I had to decide between the Shaughnessy Safeway or the Kerrisdale Safeway today, because the Marpole Safeway (my neighbhood) is being rebuilt. They're both about 10 minutes away.
> 
> My head hurts.
> 
> ...



How do you ever manage? Your life is BRUTAL!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a hard time getting out of bed EVERY DAY.




LeoGibson said:


> How do you ever manage? Your life is BRUTAL!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2012)

*my problem is so overwhelming...restoring a house in a neighborhood I invested in over 20 years ago....guess what it's the hottest hood in the city now...with the coolest stores, best places to eat/drink...but now I have to actually pick out shit like laminates,vinyl,tile, bathroom sink, it's exhausting and wore me out

woe is me

oh yeah...i need a $ tree cause this shit is expensive and we aint even mentioning labor...FML*


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Sep 22, 2012)

A webpage wouldn't work properly on my iPad so I had to turn on my laptop to use the page.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2012)

There are little bubbles in my nail polish. They JUST finished drying!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 23, 2012)

I have this problem too. It makes me sad.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> stupid air conditioning


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2012)

My laptop computer isn't as fast as I want it to be! :sad:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got a good one.

I'm single!

It sucks being in this state again!


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh no, the local Second Cup just closed - I'll have to go half a block further to Bohemian Kitchen, or two blocks the other way to Starbucks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2012)

I was so busy answering FB posts on my cell phone that I didn't have time to read my Kindle while waiting for my therapist or my doctor, so I had to carry the Kindle back and forth from the office to my car at the curb outside TWICE!

My therapist also didn't have name brand spring water just some cut-rate off-brand canned flavored seltzer and it wasn't even cold. WTF?


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2012)

Overheard someone complaining that they couldn't find a paediatrician that they could call after hours. 

You know, because Canadian health care is so bad.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 5, 2012)

Complaining about the added cost of going over the monthly allowed limit of downloading because a whole extra 5 bucks is wayy too much to pay.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 5, 2012)

Then there's my son, who won't unload the dishwasher because it takes too long...


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2012)

I get so offended when people don't automatically respond to something I posted on their FB wall as if their lives are more important than my post. Just RUDE!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2012)

Ugh!! This whole week has been a problem. First, the crew cab Silverado I wanted to buy was way too much in the color I wanted. Then they said they had a great one year old one loaded. Then they needed a paycheck stub since I just changed jobs. When I got a letter from my company outlining my job and pay, they said that would work and even found me a 2012 Silverado in the color and trim I wanted that was in the price range, only to have the bank say the letter was fine and dandy but they still needed a stub. So I go back up there last night and the one truck I picked out got sold, so they I had the used one I had picked out earlier in the week and I said I'll just take that one, only to find out it too was sold last week. Then I find yet another truck I liked as it was fully loaded except for no leather seats like the previous one, but it was too late at night to do the deal. Finally they got the bugs worked out a week later and I'm going to get this one, but I hate settling as it is my second choice color and has cloth seats, it's a 2011 and not a 2012 and it has 14,000 miles on it. What a rip-off, and to top it all off, they are only going to give me 3 months of free satellite radio and on-star. The nerve of these dealers!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I went to get my nails done today. I was her last appointment and we left at the sme time. I get two books away and on of th corners chipped. Now I hav to wait until Monday to get it fixed.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 7, 2012)

I couldn't get to sleep until 7am last night, and then had no breakfast as I forgot to get some more bacon.


----------



## Tad (Oct 31, 2012)

Our freezer is so full that it takes ages to actually find anything in it.


----------



## MrBob (Nov 1, 2012)

I paid for next day shipping on some new computer gear yesterday morning and the goodies haven't even left the warehouse yet.


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't find a good show to watch.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 2, 2012)

The dishwasher was too full so I had to wash the frying pan by hand.


----------



## viracocha (Nov 11, 2012)

I have too many spoons (20+) and not enough forks (6).
Soup and ice cream over cake?


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 12, 2012)

viracocha said:


> I have too many spoons (20+) and not enough forks (6).
> Soup and ice cream over cake?



Invest in many good sporks, this problem will never see the light of day again.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to take it to the next level and sharpen one side of the spork

SPORKNIFE 

Epic!


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 12, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> The dishwasher was too full so I had to wash the frying pan by hand.



De-lurking to say that putting pans in the dishwasher makes me sad  

It destroys non-stick, and steel pans will keep losing their seasoning. 

Ok that's it. See ya'll next time I decide to randomly post!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 13, 2012)

biglynch said:


> I want to take it to the next level and sharpen one side of the spork
> 
> SPORKNIFE
> 
> Epic!



KNIFEWRENCH!!!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 13, 2012)

Wanting to secede because your candidate lost the election is without question a first world problem.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2012)

Hungover like a boss...Help

I need hugs and Hamburgers and porn in that order.


----------



## Melian (Nov 14, 2012)

My sandwich is too big.....


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> KNIFEWRENCH!!!!



Found.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 14, 2012)

Air Miles flight insurance for their redemption flights is so expensive...I don't think it's worthwhile.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 14, 2012)

The Starbucks at our college has no Wi-Fi...


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> The Starbucks at our college has no Wi-Fi...



What an outrage! :shocked:


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

(This one is very literal!)

Since the time change, we are now 12 hours different from the technical team we are working with in Vietnam instead of 11 hours, and we had to move taking our bi-weekly conference calls from 10am to 9am, so that they could keep them at 9pm on their end.


----------



## Melian (Nov 15, 2012)

Tad said:


> (This one is very literal!)
> 
> Since the time change, we are now 12 hours different from the technical team we are working with in Vietnam instead of 11 hours, and we had to move taking our bi-weekly conference calls from 10am to 9am, so that they could keep them at 9pm on their end.



Hey, at least you are still conferencing within work hours. Having to deal with that stuff at 9pm is always terribly annoying (I've got Chinese and Lithuanian collaborators, and frequently end up interrupting evening plans to skype with them).


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

That is why this was under first world problems.....we had to deal with 9am, they are always on at 9pm! I'm lucky to only have to check email in the evenings/morning. I've had other times where had to do more calls in the evening, I hate those, hard to get my brain into work mode after 9pm.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2012)

At my last job we had a conference call from offices all over the world and I felt so bad (or not) for all the people in Europe that had to stay late or come in so us spoiled West Coasters had no change in our day. 






Melian said:


> Hey, at least you are still conferencing within work hours. Having to deal with that stuff at 9pm is always terribly annoying (I've got Chinese and Lithuanian collaborators, and frequently end up interrupting evening plans to skype with them).


----------



## The Dark Lady (Nov 17, 2012)

>open 2-piece Starburst packet
>both are orange
>FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MrBob (Nov 17, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> >open 2-piece Starburst packet
> >both are orange
> >FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


That's horrific. I have a jar full of the greens. Like a little bit of heaven.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 17, 2012)

No Twinkies at ANY stores I've been to. Watching them go on eBay for abt $75 a box...


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> No Twinkies at ANY stores I've been to. Watching them go on eBay for abt $75 a box...


They're still making them in Canada. We need smugglers.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Friday sales...when the Canadian dollar is higher than the American one. Cha-ching!


----------



## bremerton (Nov 19, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> >open 2-piece Starburst packet
> >both are orange
> >FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Friday shopping in Hawaii sucks. I will probably be forced to spend all of my money shopping online....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't be bothered to go to the store to get more mayo.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Nov 23, 2012)

Ran out of Blue Gatorade mix. I must now drink yellow. *sigh*


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 23, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Can't be bothered to go to the store to get more mayo.



Do you have a neutral flavored oil, eggs, salt, pepper, and lemon juice or vinegar? If so, no store required!


----------



## Tad (Nov 23, 2012)

I've misplaced the cord for my phone, and it is now an expensive paperweight that won't even turn on until I find the cord or a replacement--and nobody at work seems to have a phone using the same connector, so it is dead until at least tonight


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 23, 2012)

Made a cake and it's too big and my man does not like chocolate cake, so i have to eat it all myself. Oh no!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 23, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> Made a cake and it's too big and my man does not like chocolate cake, so i have to eat it all myself. Oh no!!!



Gosh.... that really IS a problem! :happy:


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 23, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> Made a cake and it's too big and my man does not like chocolate cake, so i have to eat it all myself. Oh no!!!



Too bad some of us are not closer, we could help you out with that. :eat1:


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 23, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> The Starbucks at our college has no Wi-Fi...



Well, they've fixed that. Now the main conference room and two of the biggest classrooms are Wi-Fi free...


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 23, 2012)

He was bluffing. Had said cake, made satisfied groaning noises and now is asleep oops!


----------



## djudex (Nov 24, 2012)

God damn it....virtually no sauce on my pizza! WHAT AM I PAYING TAXES FOR!? JESUS CORN-FED CHRIST!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 25, 2012)

They're going to stop production of my car at the end of the year. 
And the owner's group forum is overrun by spam to the point of uselessness.

Fortunately, someone launched a separate forum that's serving as a replacement.
Could be worse -- at least the manufacturer isn't leaving the U.S. market.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

djudex said:


> God damn it....virtually no sauce on my pizza! WHAT AM I PAYING TAXES FOR!? JESUS CORN-FED CHRIST!!!


Slight correction: Corn is/was indigeous to the Americas, unless you're including Mormon Jesus, then carry on with your rant tout de suite. 

****

Out of whipped cream for my pie. Only had enough for one go 'round. NOT ENOUGH!!!


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 27, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> They're going to stop production of my car at the end of the year.
> And the owner's group forum is overrun by spam to the point of uselessness.
> 
> Fortunately, someone launched a separate forum that's serving as a replacement.
> Could be worse -- at least the manufacturer isn't leaving the U.S. market.



Yes, what are those unlucky Suzuki owners going to do??

And as for Saab owners...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 27, 2012)

I was complaining to my Lieutenant Commander that I couldn't get any tuition assistance for being a military spouse due to my husband's rank....he said, Now that's a first world problem, isn't it? Your husband is too high ranking in the military....

LOLOLOL


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 27, 2012)

slow wireless internet


----------



## Tad (Nov 28, 2012)

All my holds at the library are coming in at the same time--too many things to read all at once!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 29, 2012)

Left my phone charger at my boyfriend's house, damn outdated iPhone battery can't hold a charge with a lightning rod... And I got no job or money to get another phone!!


----------



## Lollipops (Dec 3, 2012)

My DS charging light is broken and I always have to take guesses as when it's fully charged or not. 

Also, I've been two weeks without my cellphone now because the touch screen went glitchy and now I actually have to sit down to look stuff up at the internet instead of looking them up as I go.


----------



## djudex (Dec 12, 2012)

I picked up my new company vehicle today and the vehicle in the owners manual doesn't bear any relation or similarity to the vehicle I have and it's apparently too new a model to have the Owners Manual available online for download.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

I have zero underwear left and desperately need to do laundry but I'm too lazy to walk upstairs and do it.

I forgot my i-pod when I went to the gym and had to listen to the boring old radio.


----------



## djudex (Dec 12, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I have zero underwear left



Trust me, not a problem.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2012)

There were so many cars parked in our yard tonight, I had to borrow one of our friend's to go get my son from his evening exam...


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2012)

The fact that good food is so cheap and readily available that many of us First Worlders, including yours truly, have become quite fat. 

Well, _I_ don't consider that a problem, but to hear the way some of my adiposity-diminished associates whine about it...


----------



## BigMusicMan (Dec 16, 2012)

Wanting to make a batch of Chocolate Cherry Cookies but I only have milk chocolate, not the 72% dark chocolate that I like to use.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 16, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I have zero underwear left and desperately need to do laundry but I'm too lazy to walk upstairs and do it.
> 
> I forgot my i-pod when I went to the gym and had to listen to the boring old radio.



Just go commando...or even make it 'naked Sunday'...it's good to feel the breeze occasionally.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2012)

*the house that I am renovating isn't ready for me to move in WHEN I WANT!!!
The fucking heating/HVAC guy is a POS and fucked the schedule up
The plumber is a pussy boy...got too sick...and lost 2-4 work days
I have 10 days off and WANT TO MOVE IN DAMNIT*


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 18, 2013)

The lightning storms in the area are slowing down my internet connection...


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 3, 2013)

The muffler shop was out of one of the six pipes needed to fix the car, when two days previously they claimed they had all the parts. Will have to wait two whole days for the car to stop sounding like a badly tuned Harley...


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 3, 2013)

There wasn't nearly enough time to do all the nothing I wanted today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 4, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> There wasn't nearly enough time to do all the nothing I wanted today.



This is the WORST!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> There wasn't nearly enough time to do all the nothing I wanted today.



That belongs on a despair.com poster. :bow:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 8, 2013)

This Syria business is really annoying.


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 9, 2013)

I made the mistake of mowing the lawn without a dust mask earlier and my nostrils paid the price. I can still see grass particles when I sneeze...


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 10, 2013)

The coffee shop was out of bacon for my English muffin breakfast sandwich so I had to get sausage.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 10, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> The coffee shop was out of bacon for my English muffin breakfast sandwich so I had to get sausage.




Yeah, don't see the problem here!


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2013)

My cinnamon bun dropped pastry flakes all over my desk and shirt (darned crumb-catching belly!).


----------



## Esther (Sep 10, 2013)

Everyone around me is getting married/spawning and I seriously cannot afford any more bridal or baby gifts. Call me selfish, but I really don't care if you get the $200 food processor on your fucking registry, I am trying to pay my god damn bills.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 10, 2013)

Esther said:


> Everyone around me is getting married/spawning and I seriously cannot afford any more bridal or baby gifts. Call me selfish, but I really don't care if you get the $200 food processor on your fucking registry, I am trying to pay my god damn bills.



Do what I did and get them fuckin' nothing.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 10, 2013)

Tad said:


> My cinnamon bun dropped pastry flakes all over my desk and shirt (darned crumb-catching belly!).



It was honey on my good silk shirt for me.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 11, 2013)

Esther said:


> Everyone around me is getting married/spawning and I seriously cannot afford any more bridal or baby gifts. Call me selfish, but I really don't care if you get the $200 food processor on your fucking registry, I am trying to pay my god damn bills.


Totally agree. This is why I stopped celebrating 9/11.

If you *must* get someone something I recommend framed, autographed pics of yourself. You'll save a fortune and avoid being invited to any future present-giving occasions.


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2013)

fat hiker said:


> It was honey on my good silk shirt for me.



Ouch!

(also: where did you find a good silk shirt in a more generous size? I've not had much luck finding silk at all in recent years, and when I do the XL seems more like an L)


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2013)

Tad, I found them at a shop on the main street of Gananoque, Woodchuck Gallery. They work with a local manufacturer in Thailand, importing the shirts directly from a small village there. Yes, the sizing runs small, but they noted that, and let me try them on - an XXL worked find, where usually I need an XL. I think they had some 3XL as well. The selection comes and goes as they import them in smallish quantities. Perhaps the most amazing part is that the shirts are machine washable! They're great travel shirts - wear all day in the car or airplane, and the occasional wrinkle just falls out with a shake.

Today's first world problem: the ice makers in the IKEA cafe were both out of service this evening!


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2013)

1) Thanks, hiker!

2) No icecream at Ikea? I'm surprised there wasn't riots! Have you ever sat by the exit and watched how many people buy ice cream on the way out? (I was waiting for someone at the time, so only a small sample, but the number of cones flying out during those few minutes was impressive)

3) My problem for the day: I took Friday off, and after a three day weekend it is hard getting focused on work.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 16, 2013)

My cellphone provider sent me a text message notifying me that if I exceed 3GB/mo of data usage again, they'll slow down my connection. 

WTF. I'm already paying $20/month more than their 5GB plan (the highest they currently offer) to keep my legacy unlimited 3G data plan. From a revenue/cost perspective, the last thing they should want me to do is change my contract (ok, next-to-last; the LAST thing they would want is for me to change carriers). 

I'm prepared to spend far more than I'd save, just to spite them. By re-activating my satellite radio subscriptions and getting the hardware to make that work on my motorbikes, I could cut my cellular data usage to where I'd be spending less than half what I do now. 

The thing that most annoys me is that I've nearly optimized my phone/bike setup to do everything I want it to (communication, navigation, and entertainment, over bluetooth) and now I have to start over. 

On the plus side, it might allow me to integrate bike-to-bike communication into my system, which is the only thing I've been lacking.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 18, 2013)

I have to wait to download iOS7 AND GTA V is loading on my Xbox. Why do I have to wait on TECHNOLOGY!!


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 18, 2013)

I wanted to listen to music while I grilled steaks but my stupid laptop needed charging and the cord was clear on another floor.


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 2, 2017)

Tim Horton's sells White Hot Chocolate by the cup, but won't sell the powder to make it at home!


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2017)

I've never liked the feel of my laptop (poor key feel, track buttons that don't press consistently, a sharp edge along the front that bugs my wrists). But I've had it less than two years and really can't justify replacing it so soon. (the danger of buying something purely online)


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 2, 2017)

Whereas my problem with the family laptop bought online is trying to get Windows 10 to recognise peripherals; the HP B/W printer, the HP Photosmart printer, the HP scanner, all of which worked properly with Windows XP and Windows 7 (were, in fact, plug 'n' play with Windows 7), now can't be found with Windows 10 - or if found, won't accept or run with their installed drivers. 

FWP!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 15, 2017)

The Lcbo didn't have my brand of champaign


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2017)

There's no more sauce to go with all that leftover spaghetti


----------



## Crumbling (Feb 15, 2017)

In the past week we have had mailshots from six different companies saying 'fibre is available in your area' and 3 phone calls from our current ISP asking if we want to upgrade.

We can't get fibre internet because there is no capacity at the exchange and there is no schedule for that situation changing.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 15, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The Lcbo didn't have my brand of champaign




Almost forgot liquor control board stores still exist. Alberta got rid of theirs ages ago. Hated the ALCB -- they actually checked IDs. Had to pay off-sales prices until I was 18 (another First World problem).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 15, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There's no more sauce to go with all that leftover spaghetti



This is when you go to allrecipes.com and download the recipe for Cincinnati-style chili. It contains chocolate. Cross my heart. :eat2:


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 16, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The Lcbo didn't have my brand of champaign




Illinois?

('cause the French bubbly drink is Champagne - though an American auto-correct might make that 'Champaign'.....)


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 16, 2017)

bigmac said:


> Almost forgot liquor control board stores still exist. Alberta got rid of theirs ages ago. Hated the ALCB -- they actually checked IDs. Had to pay off-sales prices until I was 18 (another First World problem).



I thought Quebec was the only province with a legal drinking age of less than 19? Alberta too?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 17, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> Illinois?
> 
> ('cause the French bubbly drink is Champagne - though an American auto-correct might make that 'Champaign'.....)




Haha, iphone did something weird. I actually call it "cham-pag-ne" as a joke (like ling-ger-y for lingerie)

As for LCBO - meh. It's never been an option. Ot to go to it, so i think about it as much as I do hst - just a fact of life =p


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 17, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha, iphone did something weird. I actually call it "cham-pag-ne" as a joke (like ling-ger-y for lingerie)
> 
> As for LCBO - meh. It's never been an option. Ot to go to it, so i think about it as much as I do hst - just a fact of life =p



Well technically since the wine you like is not from France it's not champagne anyway. It's sparkling wine, the name champagne is reserved for a specific region of France. Same as tequila can only come from Mexico


----------



## op user (Feb 17, 2017)

I couldn't put the SIM card on a new mobile!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 17, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> Well technically since the wine you like is not from France it's not champagne anyway. It's sparkling wine, the name champagne is reserved for a specific region of France. Same as tequila can only come from Mexico




*shrug* borrreedd


----------



## bigmac (Feb 17, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> I thought Quebec was the only province with a legal drinking age of less than 19? Alberta too?



Yes, and Manitoba as well.


----------



## Tad (Feb 17, 2017)

bigmac said:


> Yes, and Manitoba as well.



Yep. Due to such weirdness I never turned the legal drinking age ...

- at 16 moved from Ontario (19) to France (16), and suddenly was legal.
- at 18 moved back from France (16) to Ontario (19) and was no longer legal.
- While still 18 moved from Ontario (19) to Manitoba (18) for a four month work term, and was legal again
- By the end of the work term I'd turned 19, so when I moved back from Manitoba (18) to Ontario (19) I stayed legal.

So never had that stereotype moment of someone saying "We should take you out for a drink tonight, now that you are legal!" Also developed a healthy scorn for the fervor that some people develop when defending such arbitrary cut-offs.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 17, 2017)

The shopping bags we use in our home recycling center to separate plastic, paper, and metal are wearing out. And since we do almost all our shopping online, we have no way to replace them.


----------



## Tad (Feb 20, 2017)

Being sick all long weekend, wasting a day off when I would have called in sick anyway.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 20, 2017)

bigmac said:


> Almost forgot liquor control board stores still exist. Alberta got rid of theirs ages ago. Hated the ALCB -- they actually checked IDs. Had to pay off-sales prices until I was 18 (another First World problem).



Actually not a First World problem. But a problem everywhere were you have strong legal restrictions on buying alcohol - or where it is exceedingly expensive thanks to a state monopoly.
Look into alcohol smuggling between Indian states or African countries. Or moon-shining is such countries - leads to thousands of deaths every year.

Having grown up myself between a wine-growing region (with wine cellar tours as early as in junior high) and drinking age 21 - I strongly advocate for liberal legislation and teaching a good drinking culture.
Restrictions only lead to setting too much store in the quantity of alcohol intake - when it is actually the quality the focus should be on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 21, 2017)

My parents had crappy taste in alcohol so the drinking age was never an issue because it was disgusting. It's taken close to a decade of my hubby exposing me to lovelycocktails and now burbouns for me to find what i like! 

We are going to steak twice this week (with the outlaws and friends, seperately). I don't want to wait until tomorrow!!

We have been watching food porn on nerflix to be fair...


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 21, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Actually not a First World problem. But a problem everywhere were you have strong legal restrictions on buying alcohol - or where it is exceedingly expensive thanks to a state monopoly.
> Look into alcohol smuggling between Indian states or African countries. Or moon-shining is such countries - leads to thousands of deaths every year.
> 
> Having grown up myself between a wine-growing region (with wine cellar tours as early as in junior high) and drinking age 21 - I strongly advocate for liberal legislation and teaching a good drinking culture.
> Restrictions only lead to setting too much store in the quantity of alcohol intake - when it is actually the quality the focus should be on.



Then there's Germany, where the limits on alcohol are graduated - at 16 you can order beer or wine, but you have to wait until 18 for spirits!

Which means that German youth learn to drink before they learn to drive (driving only starts at 18), which seems quite sensible in many ways....


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 21, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Having grown up myself between a wine-growing region (with wine cellar tours as early as in junior high) and drinking age 21 - I strongly advocate for liberal legislation and teaching a good drinking culture.
> Restrictions only lead to setting too much store in the quantity of alcohol intake - when it is actually the quality the focus should be on.



I can't agree more with your statement - "I strongly advocate for liberal legislation and teaching a good drinking culture" 
The drinking age in Venezuela is 18 and not really enforced. I don't remember if they have a different age for beer. 
When I came to college, I had just turned 18, I could not understand why people drank to "get drunk".
Where I came from: Rum, whisky and colorful drinks were ordered to be sipped enjoyed not chugged down to get drunk.


----------

